# They're driving WHAT kind of Rig?



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

I think you might enjoy seeing what kinds of rigs medics in other countries use. 

It's interesting, I think.






2000 F.S.O. from the Czech Republic





2002 Diamler-Chrysler SMART Coupe, used as an inner city first response unit.
From the U.K.





2003 Ford Falcon w/ Superior Superally body. It's front-wheel drive only! :blink: 
From Australia





Yes, it is a Mercedes. Talk about a sweet ride!
From Germany, where else?






Finally, an oldie but goodie from America. A 1965 Chevrolet C-10 Suburban from Scaeffer Ambulance Service in Los Angeles. You  might recognize the Schaefer name because they were used in a lot of "Emergency!" episodes.

I hope that you like these. I have more if anyone is interested.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 28, 2004)

I've seen bicycles that were bigger than the Diamler-Chrysler SMART Coupe.


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

So have I! In fact, the SMART Car is due to go on sale here in the US next year. At 60+mpg, I have a hunch that Chrysler is going to sell everyone they can get into the US.  Besides, they are so ugly, they're cute! Or so says my wife. She just asked me if she could have one. 
I told her that I'd think about it. 

Did you know that the London Ambulance Service uses motorcycles for Paramedic Response Units? Cool!
There are some real odd ambulances out there, that's for sure!


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2004)

On TV I saw the Mercedes SUV in Germany.  I saw some Segway EMS units in Boston.

And here I am stuck in a Type II.  I'll have to sit down with the boss and have a talk.  B)


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Call911_@Jul 27 2004, 11:21 PM
> * Did you know that the London Ambulance Service uses motorcycles for Paramedic Response Units? Cool!
> There are some real odd ambulances out there, that's for sure! *


Daytona Beach FD has five Harley Davidson Road Kings for their Motor Medic Program.  Makes sense given Daytona's motorcycle history.


----------



## MMiz (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh don't even get me started on the Motorcycle medic program.  

My college is facing a huge funding problem, like most places.  They've cut programs, are moving the medical school to a city an hour away, and literally are taking away everything they can.  At the same time, the police department purchased some Harley Davidsons.

I understand their use in florida, and sentiment attached to Daytona, but does anyone else think it's a waste of money?  I love the idea of a bike unit, 2 wheels, 21 speeds, but motorcycle?  In Michigan, the PD with motorcycles can maybe ride April through October.  What happens to the other five months of the year?  

I could go on and on how I think motorcycle units are a bad idea, but there's no point.  

I need sleep.


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

IMO, motorcycles as first response units only make sense in the most crowded of city central business districts. London, with its narrow, crowded streets is ideally suited for motorcycles.
Other cities, especially in Asia, such as Toyko, Beijing, Shanghai, Hong Kong, and the like, are also suited to thier use. Most American cities, especially those outside of the northeast have wide enough streets for ambulances to traverse them with comparatively little trouble. 
It seems to me that cities like NYC, Boston, Baltimore, etc, would benefit from the bikes, at least in good weather. Since I have never been to those cities, can anyone tell me if I am right about that?


----------



## Call911 (Jul 28, 2004)

Here's one from Toyko, Japan. I believe that it is based on a Toyota Hiace van.
Notice the shoes. I wonder what that's all about?






Another view of a Toyko unit.




Regarding japanese EMS, I have heard that they are about at the same level the US was in the 1960's! I don't know if this is true or not, but it would not surprise me very much. I have a freind who was there last year, who was hit by a car, and received mulitplie fx of the right femur, and tib/fib. All the hospital there did was straighten his leg, and cast it heavily. He cut his vacation short and flew home the next day, where he required 3 surgeries to fix the damage. 
It seems that Japanese hospitals are very clean, but not very good. 

This is a Ford Escort of the U.K.'s National Health Service.





From India, a Mahindra FJ470DP ambulance. I think that this is based on the Toyota Land Cruiser chassis.





From Russia, a GAZ 3102 Samotlor.


----------

